# Stuffed Jalapenos



## SierraCook (Oct 26, 2004)

jkath asked for this recipe in another topic. Sorry, it has taken me so long to post it. I will work on the chocolate covered cherry recipe. It may take in act of congress to get it from my mom.  

Stuffed Jalapenos

1 (11.5 oz.) jar whole jalapeno peppers
½ (8 oz.) pkg. cream cheese, softened 
1 tablespoon sour cream
¼ teaspoon garlic powder
1 green onion bunch, finely diced
3 tablespoons cheddar cheese, finely shredded
1/3 cup finely chopped walnuts

Cut each pepper in half lengthwise; remove seeds. Rinse with cold water and drain on paper towels. Combine cream cheese, sour cream, garlic powder, green onion, and cheese. Pipe or spoon into pepper halves. Chill. Before serving sprinkle walnuts over pepper halves. Makes 2 dozen.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 26, 2004)

I've never had the pickled ones like this, I've only had fresh ones stuffed and fried.  I'll try, thanks!


----------



## Juliev (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, I know what you mean.  My grandma doesn't mind giving out recipes, but my aunt is another story.  Your recipe looks really good.  There are a lot of people in my family (including me) that like spicy things.  I'll have to try something like this at the next family gathering.


----------



## jkath (Oct 26, 2004)

Thank you! 
I'm printing this out right now!!!


----------



## merstarr (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Stuffed Jalapenos for jkath*



			
				SierraCook said:
			
		

> jkath asked for this recipe in another topic.  Sorry, it has taken me so long to post it.  I will work on the chocolate covered cherry recipe.  It may take in act of congress to get it from my mom.
> 
> Stuffed Jalapenos
> 
> ...



That sounds great, SierraCook. Here's another one that sounds great, although it's much more work!

STUFFED CHA-CHA CRAB CHILIES

Serves 6 

Sauce: 
12 tomatillos, husked and rinsed 
1 small onion, quartered and peeled 
6 medium garlic cloves, peeled 
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 teaspoon Chipotle hot sauce 
3 Tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro 
3 Tablespoons fresh lime juice 
1/2 teaspoon sea salt 
1/2 Cup cucumber, diced and seeded 

Chilies: 
6 large Poblano chili peppers 
4 ounces goat cheese, mild and smooth type 
3/4 Cup shredded Monterey jack cheese 
12 ounces cooked crab meat 

DIRECTIONS:

Sauce: 

1. Place tomatillos, onions and garlic in a large heavy skillet. Heat over medium-high heat, turning often for 5 minutes. Tomatillos and onion should be slightly charred but still firm. 

2. Transfer tomatillo mixture to a food processor and add cumin, cayenne, hot sauce, cilantro, lime juice and salt. Blend to a coarse puree. 

3. Return mixture to skillet and keep warm while preparing the stuffed chilies. 

Chilies: 

1. Place chilies on a baking sheet and place under the broiler, turning a few times until all sides are charred. Place in a paper bag and seal. Set aside for 8 minutes. 

2. While chilies are resting, in a medium bowl, blend the goat cheese, Monterey jack and crab meat. Set aside. 

3. Peel chilies then cut a slit lengthwise down one side only and carefully remove seeds. 

4. Stuff each chili with cheese mixture and place them cut side up on a baking sheet, gently pressing to seal. 

5. Broil 6 to 8 minutes until cheese is melted and chilies are heated through. 

6. Transfer to a serving plate and spoon sauce around the chilies. 

Posted by Pokemom - ORB


----------

